# Jay Cutler wins Mr.Olympia 2010



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 26, 2010)

Just thought I'd inform everyone.

Personally I thought Phil Heath should of won but Jay was huge.




The results:
1.Jay cutler
2.Phil Heath
3.Branch Warren
4.Dexter Jackson
5.Dennis Wolf
6.Ronny Rockel
7.Kai Greene
8.Victor Martinez
9.Toney Freeman
10.Hidetada Yamagashi


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry, couldn't help it. 

I wonder how it feels knowing that after all that "training" Magnus Ver Magnüsson could still rip their arms from their sockets and beat them to death with them.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 26, 2010)

Ew

Good for them for being good i guess


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 26, 2010)

I wonder how it feels knowing that after all that "training" Magnus Ver Magnüsson could still rip their arms from their sockets and beat them to death with them.[/QUOTE]

As much as I love strongman and magnusson,The point you are trying to make is like saying yeah Steve Vai practice hours on end becoming a renowned and beloved musician but Tiago Della Vega is still way faster than him.

BBs train for muscularity and shaping their body(although its got a bit extreme in recent years),strongmen/powerlifters train for strength and who can lift the heaviest thing.And we can all have the argument of "whats the pont of having muscles if your not strong" argument but at the end of the day these guys didn't get muscles by flexing their biceps a bit they got them by lifting heavy weights and they are pretty strong.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry but if a body modification requires that much work and leaves you without the ability to wear a T shirt, i gotta say it was a bad investment.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

Lighten up. I was into body building for several years. Just poking a little harmless fun.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 26, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Lighten up. I was into body building for several years. Just poking a little harmless fun.



sorry man I had a feeling you were joking but wasn't sure,I mean you can understand why I said it,the amount of people who talk shit about bb is unbelievable I hear it everyday


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought this was about the Bears QB...


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 27, 2010)

ttiwguitar said:


> I thought this was about the Bears QB...



is that the football player with the same name?


----------



## windu (Sep 27, 2010)

yea i thought the same thing, shit replace the bears cutler with this dude. i bet the bears do better lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2010)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> is that the football player with the same name?



Um... duh?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 3, 2010)

um...Location:England?


----------



## Rashputin (Oct 3, 2010)

I personally think Jay was a bit out of proportion this year. He was obviously ripped and bigger than ever, but I think he lacked some symmetry. It could just be that he's getting older, but I think he looked better back in the 2nd behind Ronnie-days.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 3, 2010)

Rashputin said:


> I personally think Jay was a bit out of proportion this year. He was obviously ripped and bigger than ever, but I think he lacked some symmetry. It could just be that he's getting older, but I think he looked better back in the 2nd behind Ronnie-days.



true dat blud

Like I said I really liked Heath this year,its only a matter of time before jay gets knocked off the top


----------

